# ras tenant question



## clover101 (26 Aug 2011)

i am a ras tenant, iv been renting my home for the last 6years, 
A few months ago the landlord was instaling a vent in one of the rooms upstairs and put his foot threw the floor boards and made a hole, this was never fixed i had asked on many occasions for him to repair it and also made it know to the council that it was there.
there was a accident in that room and someone's foot went threw the hole in the floor they slipped forward and went head first threw my glass shower doors and the doors smashed.
so now i have no shower or use of that room. The land lord took the old shower doors away and put a lump of wood over the hole in the floor, the lanlord came yesterday with replacement doors but he didnt mesure them up before buying them and they didnt fit, iv to wait untill he gets another set of doors to fit the shower, but it might take another two weeks for him to get them. all the floor boards are rotted in the room, i only found this out when the landlord ripped up the lino so he could take photos of the hole in the floor.
this has been like this for over two weeks now, i have been hounding the landlord and the council to get the room fixed up but so far iv had nothing done.
The room looks like it belongs in a derilict house!
also my oven isnt working the landlord said it is up to me to replace or fix the oven? the council say its up to the landlord to fix or replace it.
so at the momnet im living in a house that i cant cook food in or wash myself there are many other problems with the house but these are the main two that iv wrote about.
has anyone any advise for me?
i am at my wits end with the whole thing and very stressed out.


----------



## oldnick (26 Aug 2011)

Tell LL and council you are taking legal advice.
Keep phoning them .Visit council
Be a pain.

Write a neat concise report.  All Dates. Seperate paragraphs. Cut out emotional language. Photographs if possible.
I'm not being rude but make it look as official as possible ,as if you got legal advice.

State that you wish for rent refund/compensation and that you will not pay rent till fixed.
Failing a satisfactory answer by XXX then tell them you will fix at your own expence.

Keep copies of everything yous end and write down detaukls of each phone call.

If all above is too stressful to do then maybe you should actualy see a solicitor,but I've found they are usually quick to charge and slow to act.


----------



## alex24 (27 Aug 2011)

Contact your local Co. Co. and request an Environmental Health Officers Report. They are specifically there to inspect private rented properties and ensure they meet minimum housing standards. A ras scheme is covered by this. The inspection is free an the EHO will issue an order of what work has to be completed and in what time scale.


----------



## clover101 (30 Aug 2011)

I had a guy from the EHO out for inspection he said that he would get intouch with my landlord. 
today the landlord came over and he is fixing the bathroom right now. i am very happy about that.
but the landlord is refusing to repalce anything else that brakes in the house because he said he cant afford to. my oven is broke and my washing machine isnt working properly either.
The landlord said i have to replace these things myself anything else that brakes and when i move i can take them with me he also said im LUCKY that he was fixing the bathroom at all.
The people in the council arent givin me any answers about that. 
When the landlord is finished the bathroom il be going up to see someone in the council to tell them he isnt replaceing any other things in the house.
I wish i could move house...


----------



## round1 (30 Aug 2011)

Your landlord is obliged to carry out necessary repairs under the RAS scheme. You should contact the housing organisation Threshold for advice.


----------



## Knuttell (31 Aug 2011)

Push the council to rehouse you,this guy is a complete amateur and is too stupid to know when he has it good.He is in breach of his agreement,he has to repair or replace in a timely fashion appliances etc that break down...I have to say I personally would not be putting up with someone like him,he is in for a rude awakening when the property is removed from the RAS panel...serves him right frankly.


----------



## alex24 (3 Sep 2011)

Your landlord is in breach of his obligations. Write a letter to him outlining the exact repairs needed and give him a specified  to do. If he does not reply open a case with PRTB for breach of obligations. It costs €25 and no solicitor is needed. You can include a copy of EHO report. He needs to be taught that he has to provide the service he is paid for.


----------

